# Hurricane Benefit



## dearnis.com (Sep 3, 2005)

I am planning to teach a short (3-4) hour seminar to raise some cash for relief efforts in New Orleans....
When : Sept 17th 2p-6p
Where: Karate USA,  The Cannery Shopping Center, Lancaster Ave., Wilmington, DE
Topics: Developing; I plan in two short blocks of empty -hand material applicable to any art or skill level.
Cost: $25.  Space has been donated; there is no overhead, and I am not taking anything; ALL money raised is earmarked for relief agencies (no...I havent researched which one yet).

As many of you  know I lived in New Orleans for many years, and a number of my friends, training partners, and students are still there.  It appears most if not all got out (see related thread), but many will have lost everything.  If you are in the Wilmington/Philadelphia area and can come out and support please do.  If not...why not put your own seminar together?

Thanks.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 3, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> I am planning to teach a short (3-4) hour seminar to raise some cash for relief efforts in New Orleans....
> When : Sept 17th 2p-6p
> Where: Karate USA,  The Cannery Shopping Center, Lancaster Ave., Wilmington, DE
> Topics: Developing; I plan in two short blocks of empty -hand material applicable to any art or skill level.
> ...




Chad Great Idea! 

Hence my request to Brian, to turn my Seminar into a benefit seminar as well for the Red Cross.

Everyone should check out Chad, not just for the benefit seminar but because he has some good insights. The Benefit raising is just a bonus to those in need. Good plan.

:asian:


----------



## modarnis (Sep 3, 2005)

$25 is a bargain for the high level training Chad will offer.  He draws from a diverse background of TKD, Modern Arnis, Ryu Kyu Kempo, Sayoc Kali, law enforcement training, and a variety of other martial arts.  The facility at Karate USA is a  top notch facility to train.  I only wish my calender was clear that day.  If you plan on donating anyway, get some great training while you are at it.


----------



## Shorin Ryuu (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm trying not to sound too redundant (even though I said this in the other thread), but I think it is awesome what you are all doing.

Would you be interested in sending me your school's name/style, instructor (I'm guessing that's actually some of you all), location, address and contact info?

I'm compiling a list of schools in need because of Hurricane Katrina and schools offering to help (you guys) here: http://martialartshurricanekatrina.blogspot.com/.

Also, if you have connections to those facing a daunting rebuilding task (we're thinking long-term here...I understand right now the priority is short term), could you ask them to send me or consider sending me their info?  My goal is to simply provide information so people can see help where it is offered or a need that needs to be fulfilled.

I've said this a lot, but the American Red Cross isn't going to help rebuild a martial arts school...we've got to stick together and help out our brothers and sisters across the nation.

Thank you.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2005)

modarnis said:
			
		

> $25 is a bargain for the high level training Chad will offer. He draws from a diverse background of TKD, Modern Arnis, Ryu Kyu Kempo, Sayoc Kali, law enforcement training, and a variety of other martial arts.


 Full agreement. This would be a great opportunity even if it weren't for a good cause.


----------



## NARC (Sep 4, 2005)

Great to hear! will attempt to attend, however that may be the time when my Department will be sent down to that area for Mutual Aid.  I'll send in my donation to Guru Dulin, if thats the case. %-}


----------



## Shorin Ryuu (Sep 4, 2005)

TBD Empty Hand Seminar
09/17/05 Cannery Shopping Center, 3301 Lancaster Pike Wilmington, DE 19805 TBD 

I have posted the above at my site.  Dearnis.com, Could you please send me your full name and contact info (if desired) so I can fill in the information?  I am creating a list of events where martial arts schools doing Hurricane Katrina Relief.  Thank you.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 4, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> I am planning to teach a short (3-4) hour seminar to raise some cash for relief efforts in New Orleans....
> When : Sept 17th 2p-6p
> Where: Karate USA,  The Cannery Shopping Center, Lancaster Ave., Wilmington, DE
> Topics: Developing; I plan in two short blocks of empty -hand material applicable to any art or skill level.
> ...




Kudos, Chad.

Some years back I was working at a grocery and they were throwing out pounds and pounds of beans and other essentially non-perishables.  I think it was Andrew that hit back then...I convinced management to give it to me and I gave it to a church that was taking the stuff down.  Technically against state law...but cheez, the stuff was edible.

I'm throwing that out on the chance someone might know a grocery manager who can look the other way as ours did.

The resources are there...its getting the aid to the people that is the problem.  The roads are washed out.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 7, 2005)

Additional Information:

"Topics covered will include closing the gap; standing grapples and joint manipulations, and fight strategy.  The material will be based on, but not limited to, Modern Arnis.  All are welcome, and the instruction is applicable to all arts and styles.

The seminar will start at 2pm.  Cost is $25.00; ALL money collected will go to hurricane relief efforts.  Please join us to share knowledge and skill while helping those less fortunate get back on their feet."

The seminar will be at Karate USA, located in The Cannery Shopping Center; 3301 Lancaster Pike, Wilmington, DE.  DE Route 141 is the main feeder route; take 141 to Route 48 (Lancaster Pike); 48 south towards the city of Wilmington; the school is on the left just past the railroad tracks.

Two of my past students have lost pretty much everything; the personal touch on the seminar will be half of the proceeds going to help them relocate with their two children; the balance is earmarked for the Salvation Army.  Any assistance or support is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 15, 2005)

Going to give myself a quick bump here.  Also thanks to Sal at Cebu West for donating some sale merchandise for the benefit.   For any interested out of towners we will have T-shirts for sale as well; you can PM me if interetested.  
Again, All funds raised are going to relief; I am making nothing on this venture.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 15, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Going to give myself a quick bump here.  Also thanks to Sal at Cebu West for donating some sale merchandise for the benefit.   For any interested out of towners we will have T-shirts for sale as well; you can PM me if interetested.
> Again, All funds raised are going to relief; I am making nothing on this venture.



Did you say T-Shirts?


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, we had a decent turn out, and raised roughly $1300.00.  Instruction included lock flow, traps, and takedowns.  Some T shirts are still availible, sizes L and XL.  Interetsed folks can PM me and we can make arrangements (I'll get a phot up when I can).
Many thanks to:
My local students for their support.
The UPenn Ryukyu Kempo Club; many who could not be here still sent money, and the club gave an additional donation; Thank you.
Ilaina Meisler for her Tshirt design (get yours now); work on getting the things printed, fronting then money, and keeping her instructor (me) motivated.  Ilaina also received her antas tatlo promotion today.
Bruce and his band of pirates.  Enough said.
Sal for donating gear for sale.
I will update on the funding breakdown in a few days; I am waiting on a few IOUs and such, but the proceeds will go to, in order, some of my old NO students who have lost nearly everything, to the Salvation Army, and to an in house relief effort being funded by FOP Lodge 5 in New Castle County.


----------



## Knarfan (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Guro Chad!

I had a great time! Thank you for the extra training time also. 

Regards
Frank


----------



## Andrew Evans (Sep 21, 2005)

Great job for a worthy cause.  :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 10, 2005)

Quoted with permission; this just says it all.



> Dear Guro Dulin,
> 
> We received your letter and check...thank you so much for your very timely assistance and concern.  We also want to express our gratitude to the Modern Arnis family, whose long-distance generosity is really moving.  We were blown away that a bunch of people thousands of miles away, many of whom we have never met, would find it in their hearts to help us.  You all have my highest respect as true practitioners of our art, which Professor Presas always based in giving, sharing, and generosity of spirit...please know that we will be there for you as well if we can ever come to your aid.
> 
> Our deepest thanks,



(Signature omitted).

My thanks to all who supported.


----------

